# Wiki broken?



## tj_cool (Aug 30, 2009)

Every time I want to submit my edit the wiki, I get this error:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry! We could not process your edit due to a loss of session data. Please try again. If it still doesn't work, try logging out and logging back in.



When I log in, it brings me to the 'successful logged in' page. But when I go to another place, I'm logged out again??

I already tried clearing the cache and Navigation history, but no success

Its for Both Firefox 3.5.2 and IE 7

continued in next post V


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, waited almost a day, still no go

Noone (with wiki account) has this problem?


Damn site is slow like hell for me


----------



## Cyan (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, I had this problem too, but it said "disconnect and retry", so I thought I will try later, but didn't yet.

I saw an url error too few days ago (some links using wiki/pagename and wiki?title=pagename). but it get corrected the next day. Maybe it was related to that correction.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 4, 2009)

Its STILL broken

If they can't or don't want to fix it, at least tell us why!

if it helps admins, heres the mediawiki explaination:

Assuming you get this error even when you do have a seemingly valid logon session:

Check if /var/lib/php5 is writable and not readable for user and world ( # chmod 733 /var/lib/php5 )
Check to see if your session.save_path value in php.ini is valid and writable to the webserver - PHP configuration.
Check to see if there is enough disk space.

After making changes restart Apache:

/etc/init.d/httpd restart[/p]


----------



## gir489 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been trying to contact an admin for a while.

The registration/edit confirmation thing doesn't work. It'll say you have the wrong answer even though it's correct.


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 5, 2009)

I PMed an admin and he said he would do something about it
so lets wait a bit longer


----------



## toguro_max (Sep 6, 2009)

It's happening to me too. The MediaWiki says the problem is with some configuration after the update.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry! We could not process your edit due to a loss of session data. Please try again. If it still doesn't work, try logging out and logging back in.
> 
> Assuming you get this error even when you do have a seemingly valid logon session:
> 
> ...



I hope this helps somehow, and also hope I'm not breaking the laws...


----------



## Costello (Sep 6, 2009)

I only heard of the issue today, I'll have a look and see what I can do...


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 6, 2009)

Thx costello
I hope you can fix it

You can always PM me if I need to test something


----------



## tj_cool (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok
It works again
Thanks costello (or whoever fixed it)


----------



## Costello (Sep 7, 2009)

I fixed it, but you need to log out & log in again for it to work.


----------

